# Will I get my passport in time?



## KevMc (Jul 27, 2011)

So I made the mistake of waiting to long to apply for my passport.

My appointment is on November 25, 2016 and my ticket to Manila is January 4th, 2017

I've already got the money order and included the $60 for it to be expedited.

I was just wondering if I will get my passport in time? I'm kinda worried and was wondering what you all thought. Thanks!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

KevMc said:


> So I made the mistake of waiting to long to apply for my passport.
> 
> My appointment is on November 25, 2016 and my ticket to Manila is January 4th, 2017
> 
> ...


The passport agency is pretty fast and where you are paying an expedite fee it will likely make it in time.
At the same time, it can depend on the person handling it and how busy they all are at the time your application arrives on their desk.

If you have a changeable or refundable ticket I think I'd delay the departure date until you have the passport in hand.
If it not changeable or refundable, then make a photo copy of your ticket or E-ticket and include it in the envelope with you application. Once they see you are actually booked and have paid for a flight, they would likely get it back to you a bit faster.

Best of luck.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Appointment? It's coming up on the "Holiday Season" .


----------



## KevMc (Jul 27, 2011)

M.C.A. said:


> Appointment? It's coming up on the "Holiday Season" .


I understand that and like I said, I waited too long. I'll send a copy of my E-ticket with my application as said above, but will I get it in time? I really cannot afford to miss this trip and I have been given specific time to take off from work by my boss. This is a very important trip to me. Will I make it if expedited as I will do? Any other suggestions to get it quicker?


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

According to the State Department passport page expedited passports take 2-3 weeks.

https://travel.state.gov/content/passports/en/passports/information/where-to-apply.html

Chuck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Facebook US Passport site*



KevMc said:


> I understand that and like I said, I waited too long. I'll send a copy of my E-ticket with my application as said above, but will I get it in time? I really cannot afford to miss this trip and I have been given specific time to take off from work by my boss. This is a very important trip to me. Will I make it if expedited as I will do? Any other suggestions to get it quicker?


The official US Department of Travel Facebook page has some information here it is as posted on one of their messages or you can scroll down the page and find this. https://www.facebook.com/travelgov/

Are you taking a winter vacation? Apply now for your #Passport4Winter! For routine processing allow 4-5 weeks; for expedited processing allow 2-3 weeks!


Not sure if you've filled out the online Passport form and then print it, here's the short cut: https://travel.state.gov/content/passports/en/passports.html


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

KevMc said:


> So I made the mistake of waiting to long to apply for my passport.
> 
> My appointment is on November 25, 2016 and my ticket to Manila is January 4th, 2017
> 
> ...


I have no idea about American passport, but I was able to extend my UK passport at British Consulate in Dubai. They put a stamp in the passport stating that the passport validity is extended for 12 months. Also gave me a letter in English and Arabic stamped and signed by the Consul General stating the same.


----------



## KevMc (Jul 27, 2011)

M.C.A. said:


> The official US Department of Travel Facebook page has some information here it is as posted on one of their messages or you can scroll down the page and find this. https://www.facebook.com/travelgov/
> 
> Are you taking a winter vacation? Apply now for your #Passport4Winter! For routine processing allow 4-5 weeks; for expedited processing allow 2-3 weeks!
> 
> ...


Well seeing that on their page is a relief! I've been stressing and seeing that kinda makes me more hopeful about it all. Thank you all for your help!


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Another option is to wait til 2 weeks before your trip and go to the Aurora, CO passport office and get your passport in 2-5 days. Did this in the San Francisco office and applied in the morning and had my passport that afternoon.

https://travel.state.gov/content/passports/en/passports/information/where-to-apply/agencies.html

Chuck


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Not sure about your state, but in Texas we could go to Houston and get it within 2 days. I always did mine in Dallas and it took a few weeks.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Been about 8 years or so but as I remember, I received my passport in about 3 weeks from application. I did not pay the expediting fee, only the standard fee. This was in Arizona.

Fred


----------

